# AOC AGON AG271QG



## MeisterOek (11. Juli 2016)

Dieser Monitor scheint gerade erschienen zu sein und lässt mich aufhorchen. Noch scheint er nicht
lieferbar zu sein, wüsst aber gern, ob jemand schon Tests zu diesem gefunden hat.
Da ich gerade einen 27er WQHD Monitor mit IPS, 144Hz und G-Sync suche, kommt dieser
genau zur rechten Zeit. Ich hoffe ja echt, dass es mit dieser Marke/ diesem Modell dann weniger
Probleme als mit dem Asus 279Q geben wird. 
Bei den ganzen Spezifikationen, die denen des Asus aber so verdammt ähnlich sind, frage ich mich
ohnehin, ob da nicht sogar exakt das gleiche Panel drin sitzt.


----------



## Nikmido (11. Juli 2016)

Nein, es gibt leider noch keine Tests. Auch nicht zum Freesync-Pendant (AG271QX), das für mich interessant wäre und mittlerweile ja schon verfügbar ist. Der AG271QG soll angeblich Ende Juli erscheinen/verfügbar sein.


----------



## Amarosios (11. Juli 2016)

Hi,

so als Neuer muss sich ja vorsichtig sein, aber wäre nicht auch der Acer Predator Z271 eine gute alternative?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (24. Juli 2016)

Ja der hört sich wirklich interessant an da mein auch vor kurzem den  Geist aufgegeben hat würde ich den zu meiner Favorietenliste hinzufügen.

Asus PG248Q

AGON AG271QG

Asus ROG Swift PG348Q


----------



## Nikmido (24. Juli 2016)

Amarosios schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so als Neuer muss sich ja vorsichtig sein, aber wäre nicht auch der Acer Predator Z271 eine gute alternative?



Die Kombination 27" - 1080p - 600€ disqualifiziert sich eigentlich selbst. Da kann auch das VA-Panel mit 144Hz nicht mehr viel retten.

Zum Topic: Nein leider gibt es noch keine Tests. Ich suche die letzten Wochen auch schon eifrig nach Tests zum AG271QX, aber die Redaktionen scheinen aktuell alle in Sommerpause zu sein . Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Monitore von AOC aktuell noch gar nicht wirklich wahrgenommen werden in der "Öffentlichkeit". Viel Werbung oder Marketing gabs dazu ja nicht.


----------



## MeisterOek (25. Juli 2016)

Ich glaub dann müsste sich mal jemand erbarmen und ihn kaufen, in Deutschland haben wir ja noch die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. In der Zeit lässt sich sicher genug herausfinden. Ich schätze, wenn er dann mal bei einem Händler auf Lager ist, kauf ich ihn einfach.


----------



## Nikmido (27. Juli 2016)

Der AOC AGON AG271QG ist ab jetzt bei Mindfactory für 729€ zu haben.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (27. Juli 2016)

wo das denn, finde nichts schick mal link


----------



## Kano131 (27. Juli 2016)

Für 682€ kann man den schon bestellen. Ist echt ein top preis für die Features !


----------



## elducato (29. Juli 2016)

There you go: AOC AGON AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icz3ron3 (29. Juli 2016)

das hab ich auch vorher gefund, mir ging es um die info das es bei Mindfactoryvorhanden sei.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. Juli 2016)

Interessanter Monitor wenn er genug Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet.

Etwas weniger gefällt mir dass der Rahmen nicht aus eiben Guss scheint. In den Ecken ist er jeweils unterbrochen.
Mal sehen was die ersten zur Verarbeitung berichten können.


----------



## Nikmido (29. Juli 2016)

Der Monitor war für kurze Zeit bei Mindfactory lieferbar. Scheinen aber nur kleine Stückzahlen gewesen zu sein, weil jetzt schon alle weg sind. 27'' (68,58cm) AOC AGON AG271QG schwarz 2560x1440


----------



## Buchseite (30. Juli 2016)

Gerade eben bei Saturn geschossen. Lieferzeit 1-2 Tage.........

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (30. Juli 2016)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Interessanter Monitor wenn er genug Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet.
> 
> Etwas weniger gefällt mir dass der Rahmen nicht aus eiben Guss scheint. In den Ecken ist er jeweils unterbrochen.
> Mal sehen was die ersten zur Verarbeitung berichten können.



Die Unterbrechung kann von Vorteil sein,
da dadurch der Druck auf das Panel verringert werden kann...,
und so die fiesen hellen Ecken verringert werden.
Mal sehen wie es wird.
Ich hatte ja einen ASUS SWIFT,
dass war Panel Roulette bzw. RMA Roulette.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (30. Juli 2016)

Solange die Spaltmaße gut sind und die Hintergrundbeleuchtig nicht da durchscheint kann es zum Vorteil sein. Richtig.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. August 2016)

Auf Computerbase gibt es jetzt ersten Erfahrungsbericht:

Erfahrungsbericht AOC AG271QG; 27 Zoll; 165 hz; IPS- Panel; G-Sync; 2560 x 1440 - ComputerBase Forum

Samt Link in ein UK Forum wo ihn auch schon Jemand hat.

Ganz fehlerfrei vom BLB oder IPS Glow scheint er nicht zu sein.


Habe selber gerade den Acer Predator XB271, Asus PG279Q und MG279 zum testen da.

Von der Ausleuchtung und Bildschärfe gewinnt der Acer den ich wohl behalten werde.
Der PG279er hat mit ungleichmäßiger Ausleuchtung leider am meisten enttäuscht.
Beim MG279er verstehe ich nicht warum Asus in mit der Software selber seinen Möglichkeiten beraubt.


Trotzdem gespannt was einige Leute hier zum AOC sagen.


----------



## MeisterOek (2. August 2016)

Ich habe ihn bei Computeruniverse bestellt, er soll am 15.08 ins Lager kommen und dann zu mir versand werden. Werde jedenfalls dann auch einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. 685€ - 5€ Newslettergutschein. + Versand


----------



## kenokroo (2. August 2016)

Ich bin super gespannt, wie weitere Erfahrungsberichte ausfallen! 

Aufgrund des Preises bevorzuge ich ihn aktuell gegenüber den Pendats bei Acer und Asus.
Bei harcot.de ist der Monitor gerade für 667 EUR gelistet. Kennt jemand den Shop?


----------



## Buchseite (2. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe den Monitor in Betrieb.
Soweit bisher zufrieden,
bis auf das Monitor Bleeding.
Oben rechts an der senkrechten und der waagerechten minimales Bleeding.
Unten rechts ungefähr wie bei diesen Bildern oben rechts das Bleeding bei User Magl:

Erfahrungsbericht AOC AG271QG; 27 Zoll; 165 hz; IPS- Panel; G-Sync; 2560 x 1440 - Seite 3 - ComputerBase Forum

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MeisterOek (3. August 2016)

kenokroo schrieb:


> Ich bin super gespannt, wie weitere Erfahrungsberichte ausfallen!
> 
> Aufgrund des Preises bevorzuge ich ihn aktuell gegenüber den Pendats bei Acer und Asus.
> Bei harcot.de ist der Monitor gerade für 667 EUR gelistet. Kennt jemand den Shop?



Ich persönlich würde nicht bei unbekannten Shops mit wenigen Bewertungen einkaufen. Erspart man sich Stress.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (3. August 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe den Monitor in Betrieb.
> Soweit bisher zufrieden,
> ...




Ist es wirklich nur BLB?

Oder hat er auch IPS Glow bei frontaler Betrachtung?
Bei Asus hatte ich fast immer rechts unten gelben Glow der weggeht sobald man mit dem Kopf nach rechts wandert. Bei dunklen Szenen war es aber immer zu sehen wenn man gerade davor sitzt.
BLB bleibt ja konstant erhalten.
Wäre halt interessant ob der AOC da besser ist.

Bei beiden Acer die ich gesehen habe ist frontal nichts. Nur von ganz schräg gibt es weißen Glow.


----------



## MeisterOek (5. August 2016)

Habe meinen Monitor heute bekommen und ich habe klaren BLB auf der rechten Seite. Unten rechts ist das ein gelbes, deutliches Band und oben rechts nur in der Ecke. Dennoch bei dunklen Szenen immer präsent. IPS Glow natürlich auch, aber das kann ich nur schlecht beurteilen, was in Ordnung und was nicht ist. Mein alter NEC IPS hat zB nur etwas IPS Glow und ist ansonsten Fehlerfrei. Wenn man Jahre damit gearbeitet hat, fallen andere Probleme sofort auf. Ich werde meinen jedenfalls zurückschicken, ich kann damit nicht Leben und schon garnicht für den Preis. Scharf ist die Schrift ja, aber weiß nicht....das matte Coating gefällt mir nicht...dacht immer Matt = toll, aber irgendwie find ich spiegelnd doch besser ;D Schade schade, dass diese 27er IPS G-Sync Viecher alle Probleme zu haben scheinen.


----------



## Buchseite (8. August 2016)

Was ist hinnehmbar was nicht?
Streng genommen dürfte kein Monitor BLB haben, 
meiner Meinung nach.
Meiner hat auch BLB.
Sicher, es fällt auch auf.
Es gibt aber kaum Monitor ohne,
dass finde ich schade.
Habe AOC ins Gebet genommen dazu.
Bin mal gespannt was kommt.
Ich bin es ausgesprochen satt als Testkandidaten für die Hersteller zu dienen.
Ich möchte ein Produkt kaufen ohne Bedenken zu haben,
egal zu welchem Preis....
So ist das......

Basta, habe fertig

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (9. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer Woche Betrieb hat sich das BLB zurückgebildet.
Es ist noch nicht ganz weg, 
aber zufriedenstellend .

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (11. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute beim PC Start,
nach dem hochfahren die Hälfte des Bildes mit Grafikfehler.
Nachdem ich den ich das Signalkabel am PC rein und rausgesteckt habe war er weg.
Einer auch das Phänomen schon beobachtet?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (11. August 2016)

Also wenn du dich über den AOC unterhalten willst kann ich dir eher anraten bei Computerbase zu schauen. Da wird gerade lebhafter diskutiert. Hier gibt es wie es scheint weniger Besitzer.


----------



## KBK (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie sind denn mittlerweile die Erfahrungen zum AOC AGON AG271QG, 27"?


----------



## Pipo093 (26. Februar 2018)

KBK schrieb:


> Wie sind denn mittlerweile die Erfahrungen zum AOC AGON AG271QG, 27"?


keine erfahrungen bisher


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Februar 2018)

Pipo093 schrieb:


> keine erfahrungen bisher



Wie immer Lotto hab letztens auch erst ein gehabt.

Pixelfehler sind nach 2tagen auch gekommen...

BLB/Glow ging aber bei mir aber nur in kombi mit ~35%Nits was immer noch sehr hell ist irgentwie ist der AOC generell ziemlich hell.

Tja sonst gibts nichts zu sagen ausser das er der schnellste IPSler ist ohne Ghosting von allen IPS 144Teilen hatte mittlerweile alle *hust*:

Prob. beim AOC ist das er übe 60Hz vom Bild her etwas schwammig/blurry wird..


----------

